# Suns Media Day



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

REST HERE


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

How tall is Shannon Brown? He's like 2-3 inches shorter than Marshall! What the crap!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Yep, that weirded me out too.

Well, that and Jermaine O'Neal's Ken Griffey Jr forehead. What the hell is that?










Just realised Beas and JO are reunited in Phoenix too.


----------



## NOHornets (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm a fan of this Phoenix Suns team, I hope this is a playoff year for you guys. I think they're going to do well.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Give us Davis and we will. you guys have had a bad run with guys with a last name of Davis. Let us be the cursed ones.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

This team is going to have a lot of fun.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I think so. They have nothing to lose, no expectation on any of these players anymore, they are going to play fast and loose with a lot of teams. They won't be very good, but they'll be fun


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I was happy about this team.... until..... I saw a picture of Marshall at practice with a Bieber backpack. Unacceptable. Trade him NOW


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ It wasn't by choice. Rookie hazing.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol no one would wear that voluntarily unless you're a 8-13 yr old girl. Or Hyperion.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey now, don't be hatin on my immaculate style.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

So it turns out Suns are at SDSU and I am literally a few miles from there until tomorrow. I am DEFINITELY milling around and going to get some pics with the Suns tomorrow!


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Wade County said:


> ^ It wasn't by choice. Rookie hazing.


Ha, Ya I was kidding. I figured it was something like that.


----------

